# Nelson Bass



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Me and my friends are goin out there tomorrow to fish off the shore. Anybody have some tips or know of certain hot spots on the lake? thanks-nick


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I was out on Friday. I caught one about three, and a couple more in the two range. Lots of ten inchers. They seemed to like rather quick baits on the bottom. With the low water and the warm temps, finding the bigger fish could be tough, there just isn't much cover along the shoreline. If I was going to go tomorrow, I think I'd try the rocks East of the powerhouse, and the bay by the East ramp. The wind tomorrow is supposed to be 25-30 mph from the SE. Good luck to you guys. Burl


----------

